# tips converting from cable to directTV



## rdthoms (Oct 18, 2005)

I have two TiVo boxes (one Series 2 and one HD) both with paid up subscriptions. I'd like to switch from Cable to DirectTV. I assume if I take the directTV "standard" receiver, that it will work with OK the Series2. 

If I take the "HD Receiver" will it work with the TiVo HD? Will I be able to record two shows at the same time (dual tuner)? Or would that require two DirectTV HD receivers??


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

rdthoms said:


> I have two TiVo boxes (one Series 2 and one HD) both with paid up subscriptions. I'd like to switch from Cable to DirectTV. I assume if I take the directTV "standard" receiver, that it will work with OK the Series2.
> 
> If I take the "HD Receiver" will it work with the TiVo HD? Will I be able to record two shows at the same time (dual tuner)? Or would that require two DirectTV HD receivers??


The Series 2 idea sounds like it would work. Sadly a TiVo HD will not work with satellite at all, it needs either a cablecard or antenna connection


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Series 2 w/ standard receiver will work fine
We do that in our bedroom, series 2 lifetime w/ IR blaster to Directv standard receiver.

and yeah, HD Tivos will in no way shape or form work with Directv right now


----------



## rdthoms (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks for the help. I did not realize that TiVoHD does not play with Satellite. That is a deal killer - guess I'll stick with the Comcast...


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

You can get an HD DVR from DirecTV for free, I'd do that vs. keeping the series 2. Even if you don't have HD, your next TV likely will...


----------



## mtrunz (Jan 2, 2011)

Does anyone know which, if any TiVo boxes are compatible with DirecTV other than the ones that DTV supplies? I'm looking for a used lifetime subscription box that will work with DTV. Preferably, I'd like to get a series 3 but I'd be grateful to know what my options are no matter what series the boxes are. Thanks.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Only the Series 2 stand-alone Tivos can be interfaced to DirecTV Receivers.


----------



## mtrunz (Jan 2, 2011)

Given that an earlier post said that HD Tivo doesn't work with DTV, does anyone know why and if there is a workaround of any kind? Are there any HD series 2 Tivo units out there anyway?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Because the HD TiVos don't have any video inputs and don't know how to control a satellite receiver. There are no TiVo boxes available today, new or used, that can receive and record DirecTV HD channels. Series 2 (and 1) TiVos can be used with a DirecTV receiver, but record SD only.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

mtrunz said:


> Given that an earlier post said that HD Tivo doesn't work with DTV, does anyone know why and if there is a workaround of any kind? Are there any HD series 2 Tivo units out there anyway?


Because it was designed specifically for cable and cablecards.

They are working on a DirecTV HD TiVo, but it has been delayed several times and isn't out yet.


----------



## DBCooper (Aug 15, 2000)

stevel said:


> Because the HD TiVos don't have any video inputs and don't know how to control a satellite receiver. There are no TiVo boxes available today, new or used, that can receive and record DirecTV HD channels. Series 2 (and 1) TiVos can be used with a DirecTV receiver, but record SD only.


And you lose dual-tuner capability, do you not? I know of no DirecTV receiver with two tuners in it, other than the DirecTiVo.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DBCooper said:


> And you lose dual-tuner capability, do you not? I know of no DirecTV receiver with two tuners in it, other than the DirecTiVo.


Correct. No dual tuners with a standalone Tivo plus DirecTV Receiver.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

DBCooper said:


> And you lose dual-tuner capability, do you not? I know of no DirecTV receiver with two tuners in it, other than the DirecTiVo.


You're leaving out all of the DirecTV Plus DVRs, such as the HR2x series, all of which have dual tuners.


----------

